# Oakland's zoo had some jungle life escape



## AKIRA (Jul 18, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Jul 18, 2010)

ROFL! Ghetto Bitches. 

It looks like those bitches were pregnant, too. By the way, why do black women seem to thigk it is ok to dress in cloths that show how fat your gut is? If I were that fat, I would be ashamed to wear a bikini top in public.  I never understood that. You don't see nearly as many white, Asian, or Latin girls doing that shit.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 18, 2010)

We have white trash, they have niggers.

Also, anyone that fights with others against one person is a bitch.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 18, 2010)

KelJu said:


> ROFL! Ghetto Bitches.
> 
> It looks like those bitches were pregnant, too. By the way, why do black women seem to thigk it is ok to dress in cloths that show how fat your gut is? If I were that fat, I would be ashamed to wear a bikini top in public.  I never understood that. You don't see nearly as many white, Asian, or Latin girls doing that shit.



I think it rolls into the entitlement mentality.  They think they're so perfect that their shit don't stink that they're fat isn't offensive to the eyes.


----------



## oliolioli (Jul 18, 2010)

doms said:


> we have white trash, they have niggers..



hahahahaha nigggggggggggggggggggggggggggggaaaaaaaa


----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2010)

I wish i was there to see that brotha smash that preggo whore lol


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 18, 2010)

That lone white chick is cute. And the pregnant black one in the blue I'd bang too

I swear they have Obama in office and they're _still_ angry

Then at 7:05 he whoops 'dat ass!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 18, 2010)

funny


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 18, 2010)

Oakland is such a ghetto piece of shit city. Why are niggers so ghetto? Can't be normal people they gotta act like a monkey.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 18, 2010)

The only one I feel sorry for is the baby in her womb. Must be tough to get beat up constantly and your not even born yet.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 18, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> The only one I feel sorry for is the baby in her womb. Must be tough to get beat up constantly and your not even born yet.





That kid is going to come out talking like Leon Spinks.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 18, 2010)

The Situation said:


> funny



See back in the days I would had found this whole event funny also, but once you have kids you tend to find scenes like this pretty sad. There are kids who are raised by people like shaniqua in the pink pants who probably wont amount to nothing just like the mother.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 18, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> See back in the days I would had found this whole event funny also, but once you have kids you tend to find scenes like this pretty sad. There are kids who are raised by people like shaniqua in the pink pants who probably wont amount to nothing just like the mother.



So maybe the baby will get lucky and die from the impacts.

I dont mean that sarcastically.

Can she get arrested for putting her future baby in jeopardy of getting hurt?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 18, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> So maybe the baby will get lucky and die from the impacts.
> 
> I dont mean that sarcastically.
> 
> Can she get arrested for putting her future baby in jeopardy of getting hurt?



They should arrest the man that planted a seed on her.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 18, 2010)

this would have been much funnier if it happened in front of a kfc. "She hit the po-lice FUCK the po-lice" hahahaha!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2010)

I always liked Popeyes better than KFC.






YouTube Video


----------

